# Kenmore Icemaker install



## Turnerg110 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have kenmore fridge with the top freezer. I am attempting to install an icemaker from another fridge that looks the exact same and is called a Roper. I have all the parts out of the roper and ready to start the install on the kenmore but im not sure how i should wire this thing up. Anybody installed an icemaker like this into a kenmore? Any help would be great. Im sure i did not include enough info to get a good answer so let me know what other info is needed. Thanks


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

Model#'s?



> I am attempting to install an icemaker from another fridge that looks the exact same and is called a Roper - but im not sure how i should wire this thing up.


*If* it looks exactly the same, the icemaker should just plug right in.
Not the same then?

jeff.


----------



## Turnerg110 (Jul 21, 2008)

well it looks the same and mounts in there, but there is no plug just laying there for me to plug the icemaker in so i need to figure out how to wire it in. thanks. ill try to get the model numbers up later tonight.


----------

